# Clever way to carry small flashlight?



## GuyZero (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm a computer guy and I spend a lot of time crawling under people's desks and connecting things in dark closets. I always carry a AAA light with me for those reasons and because I just like to be prepared.

I'm also a gear minimalist, and like to travel as light as possible (no pun intended there ). For some time now I've been using one of these little lobster claw clips from Lighthound to carry my light from the top of my pocket because it makes the light undetectable, both to me and to anyone else because there are no "bottom of the pocket bulges".

But sometimes when I'm trying to pull out my light the little hinged clip gets caught on the inside hem of my pocket and wont let go. It's annoying, to say the least.

The other night my mother-in-law and I were walking into a dark parking area and I went to pull out my light and it got stuck. It got so jammed in there that I could not quickly unhook it and eventually just had to yank it and hope not to tear my pants.

The clip became un-sprung and I'll have to replace it, but I wanted to check with you you clever folks first to see if you have a better recommendations.

Do you have any clever ways to carry your small lights for EDC that still allows them to be quickly accessed? Or is the clip I was using the best bet?

Thanks very much for any and all replies!
-Guyzero


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 23, 2009)

Surefire neck lanyard and an ITP-A3 or fenix E0. I tuck/hide it under my shirt.







The ITP-A3 is small enough to clip on my shirt collar and I forget its even there. I do the same with my H501, but its much heavier and easily makes its presence known.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 23, 2009)

Well since most of us in the IT field carry a cell phone, this is what I do.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 23, 2009)

.
You might wanna consider the retractable carriers discussed in this thread .


or you may not ?

.


----------



## divine (Oct 23, 2009)

Have you tried a light with a pocket clip?


----------



## GuyZero (Oct 23, 2009)

I have not, mostly because all the AAA lights have come with cheap clips that I didn't trust.

I did just order the Preon kit though. I'm interested to see how that might sit...
:naughty:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Oct 24, 2009)

Clips provided for penlights can be used on shorter lights of similar diameter for top of pocket carry. Works very well with bluejeans or other stiff fabrics, and with lightweight fabrics as well provided that either the light itself is not too heavy or that the light is positioned next to a phone or something that will keep it from flopping around. I have carried this 10440 Brass Eiger in my shirt pocket next to a Blackberry.


----------



## loszabo (Oct 24, 2009)

I prefer a small light in my right cargo pocket of my cargo pants or I carry it in a leather sheath on my belt.

Right now I carry a SureFire LX2 (quite big) on a lanyard around my neck.


Clipping it on the t-shirt is very nice, but I prefer that place for a pen.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 24, 2009)

loszabo said:


> Right now I carry a SureFire LX2 (quite big) on a lanyard around my neck.
> 
> 
> WOOOOw ...... I went to an LF2XT to avoid that kind of lanyard weight on my neck !
> .


----------



## strinq (Oct 24, 2009)

Why not just hook it to your keys?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 24, 2009)

The way GuyZero uses his light , under desks & such - it would be awkward .

And noisy !
.


----------



## Vesper (Oct 24, 2009)

Best fit for me is just a clip-on in my front pocket, a few inches from my Kershaw knife. Neither interfere with anything and access to them is quick.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 24, 2009)

Kydex AAA holster.

Crenshaw


----------



## ninjaboigt (Oct 24, 2009)

How aobut this?http://theafterlifeepitaph.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/37570_1_468.jpeg




jk... think a flashlight on a carabiner attached to a belt loop would be pretty fast...


----------



## loszabo (Oct 24, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> How aobut this?http://theafterlifeepitaph.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/37570_1_468.jpeg


----------



## bluepilgrim (Oct 24, 2009)

My preference is to tie a loop of somewhat stiff cord to the light, with something on the other end -- call it a 'doohickey'. I drilled a hole in a toothpaste tube cap, and that works well. The light sits in my pocket and the cord is just long enough to flop out of my pocket a little, where the doohickey hooks over the edge a bit. If it falls into the pocket (or I have to put it there because a cat is grabbing it) it's still pretty easy to grab the doohicky, the cord, or the light -- whatever my fingers reach first. One could also make the doohickey as a clip or hook shape (a doohookey?) that would stay more securely on the edge of the pocket.

The cord also helps me know which end of the light I'm holding and is pointing back towards me in the dark, and to turn it around. I can also loop the cord over a finger so I don't drop the light. 

Maybe it sounds too simple for it work as well as it does -- but it does work well. You can also plait a nice lanyard with a Turk's head on the end (like they used to do on the old sailing ships to hold their flashlights ... check out http://knotical-arts.com/turkshead.html & http://doit101.com/Knots/fancy.htm for example).


----------



## divine (Oct 24, 2009)

GuyZero said:


> I have not, mostly because all the AAA lights have come with cheap clips that I didn't trust.
> 
> I did just order the Preon kit though. I'm interested to see how that might sit...
> :naughty:


I would suggest trying out a Streamlight Microstream. It retails for $15, has a nice clip and is pretty darn bright. It stands up to some other 40-60 lumen lights.


----------



## TDL (Oct 25, 2009)

I will cooperate with my two cents advise. I also agree with the comment regarding the Streamlight Microstream. It is very light, it is a clicky, has a strong clip and gives plenty of light to look around computers. Works perfect as it does not give too much or too litle light. I know from personal experience. I carry mine riding on top of one of elastic pouches of the sheath for the letterman Charge tti (sheath costs around US$10.00 in Amazon), that I carry horizontally on my belt. Very,very fast to have in hand when needed, but it takes some time to put the microstream back in the pouch as same is elastic. In the other elastic pouch (the sheath has two), I carry a LD01 SS, should a need more light. Now, I have walked with same for months and have had no problems falling out or else..and I usually forget I have them there ...until I need them. Hope it helps. lovecpf


----------



## Cataract (Oct 26, 2009)

I personally hate carrying a flashlight inside a pocket because change and keys usually damage the finish. I carry a quark AA in it's holster and can't even feel it's there. It's so discrete, people are usually stunned that I even carry a flashlight when I whip it out... in your case a holster might not always be comfortable when you crawl on the floor unless you take the light out before you lie down! That's why I carry it on the side I'm less likely to lie down on...


----------



## GuyZero (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you for all your replies! It's interesting to me how many different clever ways there are to solve any given problem.

I'm also interested at how different people define the term "small flashlight" differently... Wow! (Note to self: I should probably use care in these forums should I ever need to use the term "a few flashlights"...)

@String: I prefer flashlights that are designed with keyring carry in mind, but I don't prefer to put my EDC on my keys. I often find myself in tight spaces where I want both hands free so I hold my flashlight in my mouth (we all do this from time to time here, right?). Adding my keys to the mix would make quite a mouth full..

@Ninjaboigt: That is hilarious! Was that a real ad for the Solitare? I love it!

@Bluepilgrim: Putting a "doohicky" on a short lanyard and using it to keep your flashlight at the top of your pocket is a very clever idea! I'll have to play with that one a bit. I'm envisioning a cool bead or something... How often does it fall into your pocket?

@Divine: The SL Microstream looks like a fine light, but since I just ordered a 4Sevens Preon I think I give it's clip a go first.

@Cataract: Because I have been hanging my light from the top of my pocket with a small clip, it stays up and away from my keys (which sit in the bottom of my pocket). I don't have any issues with the finish becoming damaged. (Although, as a trade off, sometimes I have not been able to get my light unclipped, thus the birth of this thread. *sigh*)


I've ordered a few different type of clip from Lighthound and intend to give it a try. I'll post back here with my opinions once I've received it and tried it out for a few days.

In the mean time, please continue to add any more clever solutions you all might have!

Thanks!
Guyzero


----------



## bluepilgrim (Oct 26, 2009)

Google, and look at pictures of, watch fobs and chains -- it's almost the same as carrying a flashlight. Flashlights (and pocket watches) are hardly the only things people carried around through the ages, so you can use the old ideas and adapt them for your purpose.


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 26, 2009)

what about, preon II style...ie in breast pocket/pocket protector style next to your pens?

most important thing I've found is consistency, knowing exactly where your tools are at all times


----------



## parnass (Oct 27, 2009)

A paracord lanyard tucked behind your belt will keep a flashlight oriented vertically in a pocket. You can adjust how deep in the pocket the flashlight hangs.


----------



## Christoph (Oct 27, 2009)

I use the smallest of these


----------



## LED_Thrift (Oct 27, 2009)

I carry my EDC on a neck lanyard. I got tired of trying to pull the light out of my pocket and having to fish for it. It's not the fastest method to deploy, but I always know where it is and can acess it quickly. I just took a thin cord and use 1/8" PVC shrink tubing to connect it in a loop, overlapping the cord about one inch. The cord only comes out of the tubing when there is a strong force on it, it's never come apart unexpectedly. When it's flopping around too much if I'm running, I put it in my pocket and the cord loop makes it easier to access. It also helps as an anti-roll device. I attach it to the light with old telephone wire, which is very small gauge copper wire with a plastic coating. Twist-tied on. This also acts as a break-away design.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Oct 27, 2009)

I use something like this on small keychain lights. Hook it right to the belt loop above pocket.

http://www.hardwareelf.com/Images/Items/snap_hooks/S-004lg.jpg


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ti Quark 123


----------



## applevision (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey *GuyZero*,

Lots of great suggestions here, but I have to chime in as well. My favorite light in the whole world is the TiFli and it hasn't left my neck in almost 5 months!





You can read all about it here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231143
:twothumbs


----------



## Zeroignite (Oct 27, 2009)

This is a tad OT, but what is that coin/medallion?


----------



## ryball (Oct 27, 2009)

Christoph said:


> I use the smallest of these



I love those danglers, just wish they were back in stock in the larger sizes.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's my Draco neck carry that has been in the hot springs for hours and never a problem yet. Multimode tiny light with tons of output and a nice low and medium too!


----------



## dracodoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Since you need your both hands, I suggest your use a light with clip. I always drools if holding a light with mouth for some time...

I'm digging into Zebralight recently, they have a very even beam, so you don't have to move the hotpot, and it's much easier to eyes. You can clip the light on any place of your clothes, or even just put it in your shirt pocket -- the side location of LED make it very versatile.
To carry the light is another task, you can clip it to pocket, or clip to some elastic that holding on the belt.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 27, 2009)

For about 20 years I've been using these *hideously* cheap projectionless quick detachable keyring thingies sold as 'impulse items' by the cash register at the hardware store. They are *remarkably robust* and dependable. The pic below shows one multi-colored but I just picked that pic because I think it's easier to understand. Mine are all just plain nickel plated.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 27, 2009)

Sub_Umbra said:


> For about 20 years I've been using these *hideously* cheap projectionless quick detachable keyring thingies sold as 'impulse items' by the cash register at the hardware store.


Yup, I agree. I can buy them locally for about $1 to $1.50. They work great and are very reliable. Push on, push off.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 27, 2009)

GuyZero , 

Have you seen this ?
Sold by LumaForce in this thread.
Similar to the last 2 posts , but taken to the next level.
Seems to be a nifty way to carry a small /med. light , very accesable and quick on/off action .

(copied from their post)

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][/FONT]The Lexan *Flashlight Clip System *combines style and versatility while maintaining the durability that has made the Flashlight Quick Clip the best Flashlight Clip System on the market Today.


Made in the USA and Made of a high grade Lexan® plastic, this clip will provide you with years of durable use, as well as a refined style. 


The Flashlight Quick Clip system includes a Key style Ring & Metal Sport button which works perfect with the included Lexan sport belt clip. 


Super Light, Functional & Simple...Snaps in and Slides Out. The Lexan Flashlight Quick Clip System gives you an ideal option of keeping your most valuable asset by your side.

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Rexlion (Oct 27, 2009)

Hook on a small split ring, and loop a carabiner through that. The biner clips onto your belt loop and is very quick & easy to unclip and use. My .02


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 27, 2009)

Cataract said:


> I personally hate carrying a flashlight inside a pocket because change and keys usually damage the finish. I carry a quark AA in it's holster and can't even feel it's there. It's so discrete, people are usually stunned that I even carry a flashlight when I whip it out... in your case a holster might not always be comfortable when you crawl on the floor unless you take the light out before you lie down! That's why I carry it on the side I'm less likely to lie down on...


I have had my LD01 SS on my keychain for almost a year now.... looks the same as when I bought it. I keep a chapstick cap on it for a diffuser which protects the glass lens from debris and I can easily remove it for throw if needed but most of the time I am just needed light for opening a lock so the diffuser is perfect.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 27, 2009)

GuyZero said:


> I'm a computer guy and I spend a lot of time crawling under people's desks and connecting things in dark closets. I always carry a AAA light with me for those reasons and because I just like to be prepared.
> 
> I'm also a gear minimalist, and like to travel as light as possible (no pun intended there ). For some time now I've been using one of these little lobster claw clips from Lighthound to carry my light from the top of my pocket because it makes the light undetectable, both to me and to anyone else because there are no "bottom of the pocket bulges".
> 
> ...



Wear shirts with pockets. Carry lights as small as possible (and still useful). I EDC both my lights in the same shirt pocket. I don't feel any "bottom of pocket bulges"


----------



## Cataract (Oct 28, 2009)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I have had my LD01 SS on my keychain for almost a year now.... looks the same as when I bought it. I keep a chapstick cap on it for a diffuser which protects the glass lens from debris and I can easily remove it for throw if needed but most of the time I am just needed light for opening a lock so the diffuser is perfect.


 

Glad it works for someone. My LD01 has lost some of the finish around the bottom edge, so I made a leather pouch for it. I do have to carry more keys than the usual everyday joe since I need a couple extra ones for work and the oversized thigh-stabbing Medeco key for the office fron door, which I suspect does more than stab my thigh and open the front door... (hmmm, kinda sounds weird phrased like this...)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 28, 2009)

Cataract said:


> Glad it works for someone. My LD01 has lost some of the finish around the bottom edge, so I made a leather pouch for it. I do have to carry more keys than the usual everyday joe since I need a couple extra ones for work and the oversized thigh-stabbing Medeco key for the office fron door, which I suspect does more than stab my thigh and open the front door... (hmmm, kinda sounds weird phrased like this...)



that is why I got stainless steel, no worries about losing finish but it does cost more.


----------



## applevision (Oct 31, 2009)

Zeroignite said:


> This is a tad OT, but what is that coin/medallion?



Hey *Zeroignite*, sorry about the delay in reply, I wasn't following this one too closely.

For over 20 years I wore a St. Peter medal of gold and a cornicello given to me by my mom.

I never took them off for anything.

Then a few months ago I came across an interesting medal: the cross of St. Benedict:






Something about it just spoke to me!

It says:
CSSML NDSMD Crux sacra sit mihi lux! Nunquam draco sit mihi dux C S P B Crux Sancti Patris Benedicti 

I thought this was really beautiful and told my mom about it--and voila! Next thing I knew, I now have a beautiful version of this medal in silver.


----------



## ab1ht (Nov 1, 2009)

Didn't read every post, but here are a couple of thoughts (probably similar to others):

1. Home Depot sells a phone carrier with small AAA light for about 5 bucks. I think it's made by Husky.

2. A small cell phone carrier will hole a couple of AA lights or a AA light with spare cells.

Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't think he comes here any more.

I was also wondering what he thought of my suggestion of the Lexan quick-clip belt system?

He could use a lanyard so the light hangs into his pocket .

I hope he finds a solution .... we may never know ?
.


----------



## NonSenCe (Nov 1, 2009)

anyways i answer too.. i carry my light inside my pocket or clipped to it. i also have a lanyard on it with gateclip that is attached to a retractable keychain (keybak super 48 as it can hold even lmini2) that is clipped on my belt.

i can pull the light out via lanyard and use it . reach of the cord is 48 inches +lanyard. and if i drop it, it will retract back and hang in my waist from the keybak. the gate clip allows me to deattach the light too if needed. 

i saw one mechanic using his solitaire clipped to his watch wristband. (its a hotwire not stock hahah) 

the same mechanic also has one of those gloves that have built in led light on the glove. located on the back of the hand. i think the brand of glove is mechanix or something like that. 

he also uses one of those fauxtons i gave him in his baseballcap. he glued it on top of the brim.


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 1, 2009)

Lanyard tied to a belt loop, mounted on a quick release so you can take the light off from the lanyard


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 24, 2010)

So .... GuyZero , ...... been a while .........

What method of light carry did you decide on ?

Were any suggestions helpful to ya ?


----------



## icpd30 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll jump in. My Fenix P2D is tied to a monkey's fist I tied myself. The fist dangles outside the pocket and gives me something to grab when I need the light.


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 28, 2010)

i am thinking of getting one of these for my lights that do not come with clips e.g. Jet III Pro ST so i wont have unsightly pocket bulge


----------



## ragweed (Jan 28, 2010)

Lobster clips are stupid! Much better is a mini oval snap. smooth & snag free. Rotokid has em 2 bucks each with free shipping. These snaps work great. Almost lost my knife to a lobster clip.


----------



## GuyZero (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your great suggestions - I've tried several, and I think I've come full circle.

I want to be able to hold the light inside my pocket, but not create a bulge, and I don't want it sideways in the bottom with my coins. I like it to be as unnoticeable as possible for both me and other people until I need it.

Originally I was using a little lobster claw clip that I got at Lighthound (but they don't seem to carry it any more). I had two; one for my flash drive and one for my flashlight. I had a bad experience with the flashlight one (spelled out in the original post) and wanted to find another solution.

I've tried several different solutions, and at least by my own personal preference, I can't find anything I like better than the little lobster claw that I'm still using for my flash drive.

So I'm thinking now that maybe I just got one that was a little off - maybe it was a little sprung, or maybe it had a sharp edge that got caught... But I want to try another one.

As noted by Ragweed above, Rotokid carried them here:
http://rotokid.sosakonline.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=42&category_id=c1e14b26ce9d5d987a6b050b4329fa2d&option=com_phpshop&Itemid=1

But I'm still open to suggestions - any one else got a system they like better?

-GZ


----------



## Lord Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

TEC Accessories P-7 Suspension Clip. Any pocket just grab the clip and pull out.


----------



## etc (Jan 30, 2010)

I EDC:

Left pocket, wallet (coinage inside) + EDC lite

Right pocket: Keys.

No scratches..


----------



## Gazerbeam (Jan 30, 2010)

GuyZero, don't give up yet! I've been using the clips in the following pictures for five plus years, and for me they work great!

This medical oxygen line clip (basically a heavy duty alligator clip) was on an LOD CE for five years before I moved it to the LD01. It can be clipped to just about anything you want, tee shirts, dress shirts, coats, hats, backpacks, even your pants pocket. It has never come loose while fishing, hiking, camping, sleeping, etc. It has become an indispensable tool and has increased the readiness and usability of my lights. This set up also works well in an disaster scenario because it's always at the ready. I generally clip it in the center of my chest and use the light while clipped for most of my needs only detaching it when necessary. This is a great way to EDC a light if you plan to use it often.






These badge clips work very similar to the above clip minus the gator teeth. They can be found at most office supply stores. Badge clips with the white plastic snap loop are stiffer and would work better for dedicated pocket carry. I first used these on my PT blasts many years ago with out any problems. These clips are strong and I feel secure using them. If they don't have enough bite for your needs cut some teeth into the lower jaw.


----------



## duboost (Jan 30, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Ti Quark 123



Is this an EX10 clip?? did you have to modify it at all to fit on the quark?


----------



## SFG2Lman (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah i would also be interested in what clip that is and how you drilled through the titanium! looks like that would be a much more comfortable way to carry the light though.


----------



## LeifUK (Jan 30, 2010)

How about a small belt holster such as the Ultrafire Nylon Camouflaged Flashlight Holster (Small) at DX, SKU 29354, for $1.40. Maybe a bit big for an AAA light (it fits AA lights well) but there must be smaller ones somewhere.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds like what you had was the Fenix Lobster Claw. Yes Lighthound is out of stock on these.

This vender is very good and still has them in stock and on sale.

http://www.eliteled.com/products/accessory/fenix-accessories.html


----------



## ragweed (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats the mini oval I use. Its great, no more snagging to worry about. They are the best IMHO.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 1, 2010)

I had the same experience as the OP. I carried my JIL CR2 in my pocket with those stiff little spring claw clips and quickly tore a hole at the corner of my pocket. It was very hard to get out of my pocket and took a concerted effort to do so. As soon as i needed the light quickly ...RIP!

I now carry an EX10 most of the time like ma_sha1's picture above. Excellent clip. I just got a D10 and two more EX10 clips to put on other lights in the future.

I also got one of JSBurley's little steel pocket hanger hooks just like the Ti ones mentioned above, but cheaper. I carried a Fenix P1 on it for a few days - no problems. It hangs a small light completely out of sight - really deep carry. You only see the clip itself. I may use that for another small light soon since I sold the P1.

I have planned to stitch sub-pockets in my pants for a while now to carry lights completely out of sight but not at the bottom of my pocket with change, keys, etc. - which is also uncomfortable. I'll get to that some day.


----------



## d.frentzel (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Guys,
here is the Kydexsheet that i made for my Aleph Mule Cree Q5.

Is for me the best way to carry it. The Mule snap very good in and out.















Regards Dirk


----------



## venemous (Nov 1, 2010)

I carry a Preon2 clipped to the bottom of my phones belt case. Theres a groove at the bottom between the 2 sides and the bottom of the case is elastic. The clip slides right in under the phone. Makes it easy to not forget either the phone or light!


----------



## Chicago X (Nov 1, 2010)

d.frentzel said:


> Hello Guys,
> here is the Kydexsheet that i made for my Aleph Mule Cree Q5.
> 
> Is for me the best way to carry it. The Mule snap very good in and out.
> ...



Pics from the other forum require registration. Can you please host on Photobucket or similar? Thanks !


----------

